# Do these count



## woodboys (Dec 11, 2008)

These are a couple cabinets I've made for some people. They're a little bigger then pens but I wanted to share them anyway.








Excuse The dirty mirrors. I didn't clean them before I took the picture.


----------



## Darley (Dec 11, 2008)

I would like to of those please:biggrin: really nice and good workmanship


----------



## RMB (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice job Billy! Hows the woodworking business going?


----------



## woodboys (Dec 11, 2008)

Ryan, I still have that set of cabinets in storage waiting on that couple. But it's enjoyable.


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 11, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice... I like the 2nd one the best. It looks just like our except ours is a 3 door. I nailed 2 2x4's together once. Closest to flatwork I can do.


----------



## pentex (Dec 11, 2008)

Boy, my wife would go crazy for that first one. Excellent.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2008)

My wife will take the top one, I will take the bottom. Actually I have something very much like the bottom one in my shop. it is my pen display case.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 11, 2008)

Billy, 
Nice work, made a cabinet similar to the first picture for a couple out of solid Hickory this spring.  60" wide 22" deep and 7  1/2 tall.  Top was all glass with three mini lights in top.  Deleted picture from computer here at work or would show them, but great lookking cabinets.


----------



## BullDurham (Dec 11, 2008)

Well done , I like them.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 11, 2008)

Impressive!!!


----------



## woodboys (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words. My pens are nothing more then average but I wanted to show I do play with wood.


----------



## VisExp (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice work Billy.  I really like that corner cabinet.  That must have been fun to make.  Did you make the crown moldings yourself?


----------



## woodboys (Dec 11, 2008)

Keith, 
   No the crown molding is the only thing I didn't make. Most of the things I make doesn't come from plans so yes this was fun. The angles for the corners were fun to figure out. And on the crown molding I don't cheat and cut one where it's just flush on the front side. It's at the right angles to make perfect miters.


----------



## edman2 (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice Billy.  I'm trying to not covet!


----------



## woodboys (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you Freddie.


----------



## CSue (Dec 19, 2008)

Geez Billy!  Those are gorgeous!


----------



## areaman (Dec 19, 2008)

Great looking cabinets, wonderful craftsmanship.


----------



## woodboys (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you Cathy and areaman. One of these days I'll get brave enough to show a pen.


----------



## tim self (Dec 21, 2008)

:biggrin:Wonderful work.  I have to admit I like doing cabinette work most of all.  The beauty of the final piece makes me proud of the gift I have.  To know all the hours I've put in will bring pleasure to someone for years.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## reddwil (Dec 22, 2008)

Mighty fine Craftsmanship


----------

